# Brahms Lieder (most famous collections)



## Il_Penseroso

Looking for the most famous recorded collections of Brahms Lieder, suggestions and recommendations are all appreciated, but I'd rather listen to the old recordings by singers from the past more than new singers. Thank you.


----------



## moody

Il_Penseroso said:


> Looking for the most famous recorded collections of Brahms Lieder, suggestions and recommendations are all appreciated, but I'd rather listen to the old recordings by singers from the past more than new singers. Thank you.


You are quite right to aim for singers from the past, that is where the great lieder singers are.
Four Last Songs: Hans Hotter/Gerald Moore, Kathleen Ferrier/John Newmark, Alexander Kipnis/Moore***,Kim Borg/Eric Werba.
For other songs these singers and Christa Ludwig, Lotte Lehmann, Richard Tauber, Gerhard Husch, Janet Baker, Lisa Della Casa, Karl Erb.
Fischer-Dieskau recorded everything of course, probably including the Beatles, I'm not really a fan because I thing his voice production is faulty. But you will find the actual result fairly exciting as long as he avoids hectoring.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Moody about covered the subject thoroughly. I would only add 'that in my opinion no one can equal Kipnis in this marvelous lied. He made an extensive set of recordings on EMI for the Brahms Society which have never been bettered. As far as F-D is concerned I do not feel that the voice of the "World's Greatest Second Tenor" is equal to the task.

In the new singers category Quasthoff is quite good in Brahms.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Duplicate Posting Deleted


----------



## Polednice

If you ever feel like kicking the modern-recording prejudice for just an afternoon, I find the Juliane Banse/Andreas Schmidt/Helmut Deutsch recordings very compelling.


----------



## moody

Polednice said:


> If you ever feel like kicking the modern-recording prejudice for just an afternoon, I find the Juliane Banse/Andreas Schmidt/Helmut Deutsch recordings very compelling.


Yes sir, certainly sir--salute!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Polednice said:


> If you ever feel like kicking the modern-recording prejudice for just an afternoon, I find the Juliane Banse/Andreas Schmidt/Helmut Deutsch recordings very compelling.


I'm not a kinda old fashioned, I follow everything (new) in the world of classical music, but I've always listened to Lieder recorded by singers like Elena Gerhardt, Frieda Hempel, Kirsten Flagstad, Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Husch, Hans Hotter, Alexander Kipnis, Bernhard Soennerstedt from years before, so I think I can hardly find a real successor for each of these heavenly unique voices ! Ok, I'll try to get into those you told me, anyhow thank you.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

moody said:


> You are quite right to aim for singers from the past, that is where the great lieder singers are.
> Four Last Songs: Hans Hotter/Gerald Moore, Kathleen Ferrier/John Newmark, Alexander Kipnis/Moore***,Kim Borg/Eric Werba.
> For other songs these singers and Christa Ludwig, Lotte Lehmann, Richard Tauber, Gerhard Husch, Janet Baker, Lisa Della Casa, Karl Erb.





GoneBaroque said:


> Moody about covered the subject thoroughly. I would only add 'that in my opinion no one can equal Kipnis in this marvelous lied. He made an extensive set of recordings on EMI for the Brahms Society which have never been bettered. As far as F-D is concerned I do not feel that the voice of the "World's Greatest Second Tenor" is equal to the task.


I think I'll get Alexander Kipnis, not only because he's one of my favorite singers, but the recording itself (for Brahms Society) must be such a historical treasure.



moody said:


> Fischer-Dieskau recorded everything of course, probably including the Beatles, I'm not really a fan because I thing his voice production is faulty. But you will find the actual result fairly exciting as long as he avoids hectoring.


I am not a professional singer at all, but I've always felt the same with Fischer-Dieskau ... besides, I didn't know he recorded popular songs by Beatles !



GoneBaroque said:


> In the new singers category Quasthoff is quite good in Brahms.


Oh yes, of course. :tiphat:


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I'm curious has anyone heard "Elly Ameling sings Brahms" by Helois-Hyperion? I haven't


----------

